# Looking for some Ice



## Safz_b (30/8/19)

I enjoy Icy juices most commercial juices have a very slight ice effect 
So I have been thinking of getting some ws-23 or polar blast to add to my juices which would be better?
or any other suggestions?
Also how is menthol different? 
And whats koolada?

Also are ice flavors a good palette cleanser?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (30/8/19)

Safz_b said:


> I enjoy Icy juices most commercial juices have a very slight ice effect
> So I have been thinking of getting some ws-23 or polar blast to add to my juices which would be better?
> or any other suggestions?
> Also how is menthol different?
> ...



I love WS-23 as gives you that cooling effect without imparting any additional flavor like koolada, Menthol and Polar blast does so it doesnt change the Juice's Profile at all, only cools it 

Menthol and koolada are both concentrates that cool, but in my opinion they change the profile because they have their own distinct flavor.

Menthol is like a vicks vaporub type of menthol and is normally made from actual menthol crystals dissolved into PG, I find that it gets bitter the higher you push it.

Koolada is also a coolant, but used mostly in Pina Colada profiles. To me it has a flavor that makes everything taste like pina colada to me.

Polar blast is also good, but also has its own 'flavor' and its close that a Blue Halls type of flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Safz_b (30/8/19)

Thanks @Dietz

This is really helpful
WS23 sounds perfect

Coming down with a cold right before VC,
Perfect timing 
That polar burst would do the trick right about now.


----------

